# 2021 Beavertail Mosquito



## Captsammymcche (Sep 16, 2020)

Beavertail Mosquito finally arrived!

It has exceeded expectations. Regretting the sissy bar, but a 6’ bull shark swam next to me in 1.5’ of water today and I about shit myself on the poling platform so at least I had it then. Levarsi throttle is super cool. Ignore the chrome… black is backordered so they’re mail me a black one when it arrives. People seem to have mixed emotions about them on here but once you’re used to it, it just feels right. Poles well, gets into about 6” of water before you start rubbing. Power pole came leaking so it’s unusable which is a bummer, but on the todo list.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Looks sick. Welcome to the family.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

Beautiful boat. I'm curious, as to why you regret the bar?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Nice color. Enjoy the new ride.


----------



## Captsammymcche (Sep 16, 2020)

loganlogan said:


> Beautiful boat. I'm curious, as to why you regret the bar?


thanks!
*Pros*: 
-definitely makes you feel a bit safer around all the oysters in this part of the country. 
-fly rod holder for when you’re fishing alone and doing both jobs
-I could see a seat being great if you were a guide and it was a long day

*Cons*: 
-it gets in the way. This is the main one. 
-it is kinda a crutch so sometimes you’re like half leaning on it instead of focusing on your stance and it almost makes you more unstable in those moments if you’re not paying attention.

i think I’ll probably use it on days I’m alone or with an inexperienced angler that is gonna be up there learning to pole and then take it down for days that we’re focused on serious fishing. The beauty of it being removable.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I like the bar and will probably have one on my Conchfish build. I went for years and years without one and never fell , but I'm getting older. In my area where I pole most of the time, I worry more about falling into the boat than into the water so I will probably use it on the front of the platform.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I like the floating dock. I don't see a winch anywhere. Did you drive it all the way on like that?


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

Bad ass rig!! I love the shade setup!! I need that on my rig!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Great looking boat. What's up with the shade
Hey if you don't like the sissy bar send it to my old ask..


----------



## Captsammymcche (Sep 16, 2020)

Sublime said:


> I like the floating dock. I don't see a winch anywhere. Did you drive it all the way on like that?


lol yea you just have to goose it..not my dock but I borrow it when I’m in this part of South Carolina. Disconcerting giving that much gas but it works


----------



## Captsammymcche (Sep 16, 2020)

permitchaser said:


> Great looking boat. What's up with the shade
> Hey if you don't like the sissy bar send it to my old ask..


the shade is from RSS “rapid switch systems”. It’s bad to the bone. Makes being out there all day so much more comfortable. Feels Bahamian or something. And completely out of the wayif you’re after a more serious clear deck fly fishing situation.


----------



## Captsammymcche (Sep 16, 2020)

Jsromeo288 said:


> Bad ass rig!! I love the shade setup!! I need that on my rig!


Thanks! Rapid switch systems, it’s great


----------



## sjestok (Sep 17, 2019)

that is one clean set up! super slick ride! and that hull color is amazing! what's it called, if you don't mind sharing.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Beautiful! I’ll bet that thing scoots with the F70. Secretly wish I would have went with the F70 on mine.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Jumbo Jet said:


> Beautiful! I’ll bet that thing scoots with the F70. Secretly wish I would have went with the F70 on mine.


I don't secretly wish. I wish out loud


----------



## PTLuv2Fish (Feb 10, 2021)

I think you did it just right except I would also want sissy bar on front also and both of them padded. Shade is extremely sharp and smart idea.


----------



## 35036 (Apr 26, 2020)

Captsammymcche said:


> Beavertail Mosquito finally arrived!
> 
> I’m obsessed and it has far exceeded expectations. Regretting the sissy bar, but a 6’ bull shark swam next to me in 1.5’ of water today and I about shit myself on the poling platform so at least I had it then. Levarsi throttle is super cool. Ignore the chrome… black is backordered so they’re mail me a black one when it arrives. People seem to have mixed emotions about them on here but once you’re used to it, it just feels right. Poles well, gets into about 6” of water before you start rubbing. Power pole came leaking so it’s unusable which is a bummer, but on the todo list.
> 
> ...


Hey, nicely done and nice color combo…but seriously, I get that product availability is tight right now and all after last year, etc etc…but that powerpole should not be leaking. I’m happy you’re happy…but that’s nothing to be happy about. Get ‘er fixed up and use it. Those things are super awesome and it’s gonna compliment that shade big time…I’ve never heard of a powerpole being defective as it ships, and something might have been manhandled or fiddled with too much during install…chrome vs black livorsi’s ?…sure…but that boat shouldn’t have been delivered with a non-working accessory…particularly one that costs over two grand to install. Liz and the beavertail crew are super nice folks, they’ll getcha fixed up ina jif!

congrats and stay fishy, my friend!


----------



## David Porter (Feb 2, 2020)

Sweet ride!


----------



## Captsammymcche (Sep 16, 2020)

alan feeser said:


> Hey, nicely done and nice color combo…but seriously, I get that product availability is tight right now and all after last year, etc etc…but that powerpole should not be leaking. I’m happy you’re happy…but that’s nothing to be happy about. Get ‘er fixed up and use it. Those things are super awesome and it’s gonna compliment that shade big time…I’ve never heard of a powerpole being defective as it ships, and something might have been manhandled or fiddled with too much during install…chrome vs black livorsi’s ?…sure…but that boat shouldn’t have been delivered with a non-working accessory…particularly one that costs over two grand to install. Liz and the beavertail crew are super nice folks, they’ll getcha fixed up ina jif!
> 
> congrats and stay fishy, my friend!


Agreed! Def disappointing it arrived leaky but it was an easy enough fix once I got it back on the trailer. So nice to have it working


----------



## 35036 (Apr 26, 2020)

Captsammymcche said:


> Agreed! Def disappointing it arrived leaky but it was an easy enough fix once I got it back on the trailer. So nice to have it working


Didnt have to take it back, even better…always nice to fix stuff quick and easy. Cheers brother, and enjoy her. I just put a deposit on an ECC…first time I’ve ever built so I’ll be going through the hurry up and wait like you just did. 🍺 🍺


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

Sharp boat.. I've heard the livorsi throttles are not water tight. What are your thoughts so far? Thanks!


----------



## Troutale87 (Jan 17, 2012)

Pretty much the same exact setup I’ve been wanting. Thanks for sharing, absolutely beautiful boat! Sissy bar too! Love the color as well. Enjoy and hope to see more pics


----------



## krustykrab (Oct 13, 2015)

Beautiful skiff


----------



## Captsammymcche (Sep 16, 2020)

I take it back… loving having the sissy bar. You get used to poling with it. Went jack fishing out in the harbor yesterday and its great being able to hang out up there in rough water looking for bait pods/boiling water


----------



## Captsammymcche (Sep 16, 2020)

Troutale87 said:


> Pretty much the same exact setup I’ve been wanting. Thanks for sharing, absolutely beautiful boat! Sissy bar too! Love the color as well. Enjoy and hope to see more pics


 Thanks! Here are a few of it in the water.


----------



## 35036 (Apr 26, 2020)

Captsammymcche said:


> Thanks! Here are a few of it in the water.
> I might have pushed that flat a handful of times when I was stationed there…don’t wait for the flood…they’re in as soon as the water tips the ledge and don’t stick around long.
> View attachment 179763
> 
> View attachment 179764


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Great looking skiff. I fish with a buddy that has a Mosquito and really like the boat. Regarding sissy bars, I had one on my Vantage and have one for my EVOx as well. I had it made so it is about butt height on my when I lean back into it. Also my T bar on the top is only 12" wide. It provides the stability I want when its sporty out but isn't so high that it gets in the way poling or the T bar isn't so wide it catches the pole. Incidentally, I had sissy bar tubes welded on my casting platform and I can put the lean bar up there if I'm fishing with someone that needs a little extra help with balance.


----------



## Captsammymcche (Sep 16, 2020)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Great looking skiff. I fish with a buddy that has a Mosquito and really like the boat. Regarding sissy bars, I had one on my Vantage and have one for my EVOx as well. I had it made so it is about butt height on my when I lean back into it. Also my T bar on the top is only 12" wide. It provides the stability I want when its sporty out but isn't so high that it gets in the way poling or the T bar isn't so wide it catches the pole. Incidentally, I had sissy bar tubes welded on my casting platform and I can put the lean bar up there if I'm fishing with someone that needs a little extra help with balance.


That sounds ideal.. do you have any pictures?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

mmccull5 said:


> Sharp boat.. I've heard the livorsi throttles are not water tight. What are your thoughts so far? Thanks!


Glad I heard that, now I won't have to get any of those dam cool looking throttles


----------



## Captsammymcche (Sep 16, 2020)

permitchaser said:


> Glad I heard that, now I won't have to get any of those dam cool looking throttles


Ha! I really love the Livorsi controls. I’ve also heard that the black ones don’t hold up in salt and that the warranty won’t cover that color in salt anymore ¯\_(ツ)_/¯. I currently have chrome because the black are on back order. Nevertheless, I’m gonna power through and get the black when they’re ready cause it doesn’t make sense to have 1 chrome thing on a boat of black hardware. I’d read elsewhere on this site that black will fade, but it takes years and then ill just touch it up myself. I haven’t heard of anybody having them malfunction or anything though.. just cosmetic. Mine are too new to say one way or another. Honestly though.. even if i had to replace them every couple years I’d still keep them.. they are badass. It just feels right once you’ve used them a couple times. So smooth.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Captsammymcche said:


> That sounds ideal.. do you have any pictures?











My T bar has slight curve to it. I don’t think it matters if the bar is curved or straight. I’ve had both and don’t have a preference.


----------



## Captsammymcche (Sep 16, 2020)

jay.bush1434 said:


> View attachment 179912
> 
> My T bar has slight curve to it. I don’t think it matters if the bar is curved or straight. I’ve had both and don’t have a preference.



That's awesome! Thanks for sharing


----------



## rams (Jun 16, 2015)

Nice rig! That color looks awesome.


----------



## Hungrygator (Jan 9, 2021)

Great color. As you get more time on the stick, you’ll learn to love a lean post


----------



## Finnatic (Mar 31, 2021)

Love the color. Super jealous. Enjoy the whip.


----------



## Bertrand (Jan 18, 2014)

What is that color green? Sharp looking whip!


----------



## Natemanz (Jul 22, 2017)

Captsammymcche said:


> Beavertail Mosquito finally arrived!
> 
> I’m obsessed and it has far exceeded expectations. Regretting the sissy bar, but a 6’ bull shark swam next to me in 1.5’ of water today and I about shit myself on the poling platform so at least I had it then. Levarsi throttle is super cool. Ignore the chrome… black is backordered so they’re mail me a black one when it arrives. People seem to have mixed emotions about them on here but once you’re used to it, it just feels right. Poles well, gets into about 6” of water before you start rubbing. Power pole came leaking so it’s unusable which is a bummer, but on the todo list.
> 
> ...


NICE!!


----------



## john1234 (Jun 8, 2014)

Captsammymcche said:


> thanks!
> *Pros*:
> -definitely makes you feel a bit safer around all the oysters in this part of the country.
> -fly rod holder for when you’re fishing alone and doing both jobs
> ...


Hey Sam,
I have a Mosquito with the 60 hp Suzuki. Thinking about trading for a 70hp Yamaha. How is the hole shot and top end speed with that motor. Are you pleased with the overall performance. Thanks for the heads up. John


----------



## Captsammymcche (Sep 16, 2020)

john1234 said:


> Hey Sam,
> I have a Mosquito with the 60 hp Suzuki. Thinking about trading for a 70hp Yamaha. How is the hole shot and top end speed with that motor. Are you pleased with the overall performance. Thanks for the heads up. John


Hey John, 

Overall I'm happy. With 1 or 2 it hops up just fine. It cavitates a bit right before popping up on plane if not trimmed 100% down which is kinda new to me. Just a reminder to make sure you trim down if you wanna jump up quicker. If you have 4 in the boat and you haven't had them balance their weight appropriately, you can use the trim tabs to get up on step easier.

Top speed with 1 or 2 folks is about 33mph. I usually run about 31 or 32 in normal chop.


----------



## Nat2ten (Mar 8, 2016)

Captsammymcche said:


> Beavertail Mosquito finally arrived!
> 
> I’m obsessed and it has far exceeded expectations. Regretting the sissy bar, but a 6’ bull shark swam next to me in 1.5’ of water today and I about shit myself on the poling platform so at least I had it then. Levarsi throttle is super cool. Ignore the chrome… black is backordered so they’re mail me a black one when it arrives. People seem to have mixed emotions about them on here but once you’re used to it, it just feels right. Poles well, gets into about 6” of water before you start rubbing. Power pole came leaking so it’s unusable which is a bummer, but on the todo list.
> 
> ...


----------



## geronimo (Dec 28, 2020)

Very classy boat! jealous!


----------



## Nickbeecher710 (Jun 4, 2018)

This is my dream boat


----------



## SwampThing07 (Jul 23, 2016)

Miss my mosquito!


----------



## JD Falk (Sep 25, 2020)

awesome sled


----------



## JFScotty (Sep 27, 2021)

Looks great


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

This may be a stupid question, but what’s the bucket for on the poling platform? Is that a stripping bucket for a quick cast while on the pole?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> This may be a stupid question, but what’s the bucket for on the poling platform? Is that a stripping bucket for a quick cast while on the pole?


Anchor storage. Seriously.


----------



## tigerfly (Apr 4, 2019)

love the setup on your boat, that shade cover is sweet! I’ve got family that lives within just a few docks or so of this picture, I’ll keep an eye out and might see it in person one day, although it seems you don’t live there full time.


----------



## Captsammymcche (Sep 16, 2020)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> This may be a stupid question, but what’s the bucket for on the poling platform? Is that a stripping bucket for a quick cast while on the pole?



I have a mesh top on it with a hole in it and use it as a trashcan for cans, etc..

Sometimes I use it for cast net if I'm bait fishing.

@*Smackdaddy53 *anchor storage isn't a bad idea! i never almost never touch it though thanks to the power pole and trolling motor. am trying to free up space in the bow but gonna see about strapping some PFD's under the poling platform for that


----------



## Captsammymcche (Sep 16, 2020)

tigerfly said:


> View attachment 184889
> 
> 
> love the setup on your boat, that shade cover is sweet! I’ve got family that lives within just a few docks or so of this picture, I’ll keep an eye out and might see it in person one day, although it seems you don’t live there full time.



Thanks! Come say hey if you see me! That's my buddy's dock up in Awandaw so I"ll be up there every now and then.


----------



## BullRed (Oct 5, 2021)

Sick boat man! Love the shade cover, we have a husky mix that hates the heat and I’m sure would love the shade!


----------



## Skinnee (Oct 5, 2021)

Captsammymcche said:


> Beavertail Mosquito finally arrived!
> 
> I’m obsessed and it has far exceeded expectations. Regretting the sissy bar, but a 6’ bull shark swam next to me in 1.5’ of water today and I about shit myself on the poling platform so at least I had it then. Levarsi throttle is super cool. Ignore the chrome… black is backordered so they’re mail me a black one when it arrives. People seem to have mixed emotions about them on here but once you’re used to it, it just feels right. Poles well, gets into about 6” of water before you start rubbing. Power pole came leaking so it’s unusable which is a bummer, but on the todo list.
> 
> ...


Nice setup! Love the canopy


----------



## Wood (Mar 3, 2021)

@Captsammymcche I'm late to the party, but that's a beautiful boat! That shade cover is awesome. What color is that hull?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Wood said:


> @Captsammymcche I'm late to the party, but that's a beautiful boat! That shade cover is awesome. What color is that hull?


I'd like to know as well.


----------

